# Private medical operation



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm due to come to Dubai on 3rd July to start a new career on 8th July but I have just been told that my gallbladder needs to be removed. It's a small keyhole operation (usually an overnight stay) but the earliest slot I've been given by the NHS is 11th July. The main issue is that because of general anaesthetic, I am not allowed to fly long-distance for 21 days after the operation. taking my departure up to the first week of August. This is because of the massively increased dangers of deep-vein thrombosis.

What are my options? I think I really have 5:

1 - If my employer is OK with me altering my arrival dates, that's the easiest option. However, it is a sales job and I think it will start my career off on the wrong foot and/or it will disadvantage me against the other starters - there are 3 of us starting on the same day.

2 - The second option is to come out to Dubai, take out health insurance and have it removed there under insurance. This would be my favourite but I'm sure that any insurance company would ask to see my records prior to taking me and would have an exclusion stating they wouldn't pay as the gallbladder problem was a known issue.

3 - Similar to above but just pay to have the gallbladder removed privately.

4 - Come out as planned but book a private operation in this country and come back to the UK and wait the 21 days before returning to Dubai because of the DVT issue.

5 - Like like a monk in Dubai and not eat butter, cheese, crisps, chips, curries, chocolate, fried food so the problem is contained. Not really an option.

Anybody got any good ideas? Anybody know the rough cost of the operation in Dubai including nursing and after care?

Thanks.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> 3 - Similar to above but just pay to have the gallbladder removed privately.


I think this just about sums it up as you will only be laid up for a day or two.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had my gall bladder removed in Egypt..

You will be up and home the next day...I was back at work straight away,


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had my gall bladder removed in Egypt..
> 
> You will be up and home the next day...I was back at work straight away,


Thanks for the replies. I realise the operation is simple and I have no concerns about it.

The issues are more to do with either delaying my move to Dubai or the cost of the operation in Dubai if done privately. That's what I was seeking advice on.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

captaindubai said:


> Thanks for the replies. I realise the operation is simple and I have no concerns about it.
> 
> The issues are more to do with either delaying my move to Dubai or the cost of the operation in Dubai if done privately. That's what I was seeking advice on.




It will be a lot cheaper than paying for it in the UK..


You can live with your gallbladder albeit on a diet... I couldn't eat grapes and I am sure you know what starts your gall bladder to react.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> the cost of the operation in Dubai if done privately


Google is your friend there is no point in anyone looking at it other that yourself as only you know what budget you have.


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Engineer said:


> Google is your friend there is no point in anyone looking at it other that yourself as only you know what budget you have.


Thank you both.

Perhaps I could widen it out to see if people have got any good/bad experiences of hospitals/companies that carry out private operations?

I've sent an e-mail to Dubai Surgery asking for a quote as they perform the operation but seem more specialised in cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All hospitals carry out private operations. The main ones will be American Hospital, City Hospital and Medcare. 

You will not be covered for this treatment on any private medical plan.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Just be aware also that the administrative staff around here is not necessarily a reflection of the medical staff.

I have undergone orthopedic surgery in MedCare Hospital in January. Very happy with the Surgeon, happy with the procedure and the follow-up (can't wait to be normal again though, but that's another story).

On the administrative side of things, it has been a nightmare. They are never ready with the file in hand, they have a wonderful computerized system for appointments that will not book anything further than 31 days (I can't help you, the computer won't let me...), they misprinted my name and did not correct it on all their files, so I appear with two different names on various claims but with the same reference number (loads of fun with the insurance afterwards), etc.

Lates one ? I booked an apointment with the surgeon a month ago for yesterday. At the time of booking, knowing I needed control X-rays, I asked if I should come in advance to get the X-rays done instead of having the doc wait.
No, no, no need, the doctor will have to write a prescription for your X-ray on that day sir.

Sounds stupid that he could not write it in advance, but fair enough, appointment taken at 4:40PM.

4:00, I am on my way to the hospital, mobile phone rings. 
- Hi, this is medcare hospital, you have an appointment at 4:40 ?
- Yes
- You are still coming ?
- Yes
- Could you please come early, because we have to do X-rays ?
- ...


Had I dealt with any of this prior to the surgery, I would have booked a flight home to get worked on there.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If it were me I would have it done on the NHS before coming out, I've no idea what the operation will cost here but In my experience anything medical is not cheap as the Hospitals/Dr's will be expecting insurance companies to pay do there's no incentive to keep costs down. 
I'd be interested to know if and what they quote you as things like a stress ECG or simple blood work up are about £300 here without medical insurance.


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If it were me I would have it done on the NHS before coming out, I've no idea what the operation will cost here but In my experience anything medical is not cheap as the Hospitals/Dr's will be expecting insurance companies to pay do there's no incentive to keep costs down.
> I'd be interested to know if and what they quote you as things like a stress ECG or simple blood work up are about £300 here without medical insurance.


I have already e-mailed several hospitals for a quote to include consultancy (I already have a referral and MRCP scans showing need for op so this should be a limited cost) operation itself, hospital stay, nursing and drugs.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am pretty sure that if you look to get the operation done in Dubai they WILL want to do all the tests again. 
If the costs turn out okay the do get it done in the uAE, but the EXTREMELY minor surgery I had in UAE did cost 2K (which my insurance covered). If its too expensive, the fall back option should be to get it done in the UK. I can understand why you would not want to delay your start in the UAE, but talk to your employer, join in July, take an unpaid leave and fly back to the UK


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I am pretty sure that if you look to get the operation done in Dubai they WILL want to do all the tests again.
> If the costs turn out okay the do get it done in the uAE, but the EXTREMELY minor surgery I had in UAE did cost 2K (which my insurance covered). If its too expensive, the fall back option should be to get it done in the UK. I can understand why you would not want to delay your start in the UAE, but talk to your employer, join in July, take an unpaid leave and fly back to the UK



First quote just come in at 37,000 AED including op, 1 night in hospital and all drugs/nursing. They said they would prefer me to have my tests reviewed first for 650 AED and I should really have a post-op appointment at another 650 AED.

Ouch!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

captaindubai said:


> First quote just come in at 37,000 AED including op, 1 night in hospital and all drugs/nursing. They said they would prefer me to have my tests reviewed first for 650 AED and I should really have a post-op appointment at another 650 AED.
> 
> Ouch!


Maybe you should get this done in India now, and be in time for the joining date in UAE  Much cheaper and faster. It will definitely not be more than 1500-2000 GBP


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thought it might be a bit pricey, probably not an option but I get all my dental work done in Thailand as the amount of money I can save pays for the holiday.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If OP has to fly, then he can't travel for 21 days so it's got to be here or the UK. 

I also underwent surgery at Medcare (disc) and agree with Lita - the administration there is very frustrating. 

OP, does your employer provide medical insurance? If they don't, you are going to have to arrange it. It's a necessity out here. If the company does provide it, then it may be medical history disregarded, in which case stick it out through the probationary period and you will be able to get the operation done here.


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> If OP has to fly, then he can't travel for 21 days so it's got to be here or the UK.
> 
> I also underwent surgery at Medcare (disc) and agree with Lita - the administration there is very frustrating.
> 
> OP, does your employer provide medical insurance? If they don't, you are going to have to arrange it. It's a necessity out here. If the company does provide it, then it may be medical history disregarded, in which case stick it out through the probationary period and you will be able to get the operation done here.


That would be the perfect outcome but the job is commission only so doubt they are insured. Anybody know of any medical insurance I can take out privately that is "medical history disregarded"? I am sure they exist and am aware they are expensive but it may be worth paying a £3,000 policy for £7,000 of treatment.


----------

